# Taxidermist sent me a preview pic



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2017)

Gonna pick him up tomorrow,  will post some better pics.  Can't wait to put my hands on him again!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 27, 2017)

Nize!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## oppthepop (Jan 27, 2017)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## uturn (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice...love that cinnamon rack!

Congratulations


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2017)

uturn said:


> Nice...love that cinnamon rack!
> 
> Congratulations



Thanks. The taxi actually had to stain it.  He still had a lot of velvet on that got wet before the recovery. Where it peeled off was as white as milk.  So it's a guess as to what the real color would've been.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice!!, Love a big main frame 8


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 29, 2017)

Why did you tear the velvet off?


----------



## satchmo (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> Why did you tear the velvet off?



Because it was messed up beyond being able to salvage.....?......(post 8)


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Because it was messed up beyond being able to salvage.....?......(post 8)



Dang. There's no such thing as velvet that's too damaged to repair. Your taxidermist may just be new to the taxidermy industry. I had a few done from Ben at replica racks a few years ago. Here's a full rack done in his velvet. I believe research mannikins does velvet repair too. This is just for future reference and anyone who may consider it.


----------



## deers2ward (Jan 29, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> Dang. There's no such thing as velvet that's too damaged to repair. Your taxidermist may just be new to the taxidermy industry. I had a few done from Ben at replica racks a few years ago. Here's a full rack done in his velvet. I believe research mannikins does velvet repair too. This is just for future reference and anyone who may consider it.



Uh...whats up with the ear tag? Is that part of the fence they kept him in to? Thats quite a mount

Nice buck OP!


----------



## Duff (Jan 29, 2017)

Jbreezy, those kill pics didn't do that buck any justice. That's a stud!


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 29, 2017)

deers2ward said:


> Uh...whats up with the ear tag? Is that part of the fence they kept him in to? Thats quite a mount
> 
> Nice buck OP!



Likely a breeder buck I'm sure.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2017)

Lee Johnson with Uniques Taxidermy in Fairburn.....look him up.  Not at all new to the industry.  Highly regarded and more awards won than most others in the southeast. Guess I should have said "messed up HIS velvet too bad to be able to salvage the velvet that was attached to his antlers".  I'm sure he could have pieced some things together, but we both decided he'd look better clean


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 29, 2017)

Duff said:


> Jbreezy, those kill pics didn't do that buck any justice. That's a stud!



Thanks Duff!  I was pleasantly surprised.  

Thanks for all the kind words folks!  Words can't describe how proud I am.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 29, 2017)

Very, very nice!!!

Hawg buck that mounted beautifully. 

Big congrats!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful buck Jim!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 29, 2017)

Great buck and mount JB!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 29, 2017)

That's a beast of a buck and incredible mount. Nice job!
What's that pose called?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks great!  Congrats.


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful buck and mount !


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like a Mckenzie full sneak offset.  I have one mounted exactly the same.  Its a cool look.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 30, 2017)

Now that you mention it, that pose does sound right.i have done several in semi sneak, and remember now that I wanted something different.


----------



## rutnbuk (Jan 31, 2017)

I actually prefer the stain look- I have done that with several euro mounts and folks always comment on those the most.  Great looking mount!


----------



## mattech (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2017)

congrats again brother!  He will hang proud


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim Thompson said:


> congrats again brother!  He will hang proud



Thank you bro!  Can't wait to get back to Iowa in 2018 and jump back into the LFFT thread!  Y'all do a great thing, and tell some great stories.  Love the ride along!


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 4, 2017)

That's a HOSS !!!! Congrats


----------

